# So sad. I can read between the lines.



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

this ad on craigslist

3 Adult Maltese dogs

Should I report this?


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Good start for a milling operation! Ugh.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, this should be reported. Poor little dogs, this is so sad.


----------

